# Cedar Chest Makeover



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Gotta get this out of my house! My daughter only moved out ten years ago, lol. She’s making me paint it before she’ll take it back. 
This was my final project for the night course I took in Decorative Painting, twenty something years ago. 













It was in style back then, sort of.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Prep


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I can’t believe she’s letting me do this


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

[/attach]


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Had to wipe these out because they looked like eyeballs.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

fauxlynn said:


> View attachment 106265
> 
> 
> 
> Had to wipe these out because they looked like eyeballs.



I rather like the eyeball look. Crazy-amazing work Lynn.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks. I’m going to have to break it down a bit. Since I kept wiping it off the paint peeled up a little.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks. I’m going to have to break it down a bit. Since I kept wiping it off the paint peeled up a little.
> 
> View attachment 106267


Cool! Did you sand down to bare wood? What are you finishing with. ?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Cool! Did you sand down to bare wood? What are you finishing with. ?


I had to really stop myself from sanding down to bare wood. It really wasn’t necessary. I have a bad habit of overdoing things. 🤪Plus, I couldn’t find my box of 80 grit. Anyway, I’m just using my trusty Faux Effects glaze with some paint mixed in. I tried not to get too fancy with altering the colors. I’m not matching this to anything. I will probably urethane it’s with some dull/matte/flat Lenmark/Coronado or Faux Effects Varnish Plus, because that’s what I have on hand.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Sideways, good gravy. Anyway, third times a charm. I wiped out that section again. I’m fine with this one. 


See why ‘faux painting’ furniture is not worth the time involved? Who would pay me $1000 to do this? Ha.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Sideways, good gravy. Anyway, third times a charm. I wiped out that section again. I’m fine with this one.
> 
> 
> See why ‘faux painting’ furniture is not worth the time involved? Who would pay me $1000 to do this? Ha.
> ...


Wow! I honestly thought you had stained it. That was just a wood graining effect. Amazing. You are very crafty.


----------

